# May/June TOTM



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry this has taken so long guys; I have no excuse other than I was lazy. :chair: Won't happen again. 


Anyways, we managed to get eight submissions, so you know what to do! Vote for the best tank!


Tank 1











Tank 2











Tank 3











Tank 4











Tank 5











Tank 6











Tank 7











Tank 8











Great entries guys, keep them coming!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

more votes!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If that tank is whose I think it is, you know I have to vote for you as it is my favorite for all time! You know who you are and which tank I mean


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm starting to love these threads. So many great ideas for my 3 tanks!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol, I feel so sad for being the only one who didn't get a vote


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't worry betta guy I like your tank


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont know if anybody noticed, but that first tank has a Goliath Tiger fish in it.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

thanks Corry1990  But looking at all the other tanks I can totally understand the results  I'll just try again in 2 months once all the plants grew a bit


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Bob you are my hero


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Some nice tanks.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh wow you are very correct, that really is a Goliath tiger fish! Those get HUGE, good luck tank 1 owner. They have killed people. Owning an adult would be so cool but you would need a giant tank. Google image Goliath tiger fish.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i wudve voted for him just cause of it but the tank is to barren


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Scary


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I was shooting for minimalism on this tank. It made for more empty swimming space. 

At the end of the day I only took the fish of for @#$% and giggles. It was a $250 fish that I took home simply to study and observe. Two weeks later a customer came in and asked about the fish and shortly there after purchased it. The fish was interesting but boring. It was a stream line killer but had little interaction with viewers. I switched it out with a giant fresh water prawn....AMAZING.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Filling a tank with endless plant is easy but crating an imbalance shows nature. After setting up several planted tanks I have found these to be the hardest.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol interesting i did not consider that as a possibility i wish i could see a freshwater stingray setup


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

They are truly impressive. One of the guys I work with has 12! He hass a 300 gallon vat in his bedroom. Just takes a whole new level of detication. Having larger minimalist tanks can be alot of fun and making them appeasing to the eye can be very difficult. Hidden equipement ect..


----------

